# Speakers not working



## HippieGirl

I've had Bose Companion 2 speakers for close to a year.  Worked beautifully up to yesterday.  All of a sudden they stopped.  I don't know what is going on.  My headset works fine.  Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## PC eye

It's likely the speakers kicked up for the last time and went foobar on you there. The preference here besides considering a look at a few other brands are usually Logitech as they seem to be quite durable.

The thing to do is try them on the headphone jack of a portable radio if you don't have another system with working sound there or simply another pair to see what went. Are you using onboard or an installed sound card?


----------



## HippieGirl

Let me check them on my other PC.  Back in a bit.


----------



## HippieGirl

They work fine on my other PC so it can't be the speakers.
There is an update for my driver http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/win/109437, but the device manager says my version is 6.10.0.5511 from May 2007.


----------



## Meth

It couldn't have been the driver in the first place because it plays on headphones. Is there a seperate port for the speaker and the headphones?

If so then maybe its your port / jack?


----------



## HippieGirl

I think you're right.  I had the headphones plugged into the back with the speakers and they didn't work.  When I plugged them into the port in the front they worked fine 

Can I run down to Best Buy and get a new port or do I have to order from Dell?


----------



## PC eye

If the port is on the board itself for onboard sound it would be a task for the non experienced soldier to see that replaced. Radio Shack has all the mini jacks for projects seen there. The mini jack is a two channel 1/8" mini plug type.

Sometimes the software for sound can get goofed up as well. You can try right clicking on the Sigma Tel onboard sound item found in the sound, video, and game controllers section in the device manager to select the update driver option there to see if Windows will automatically locate the latest version to see if that corrects it.

The support site for the system if prebuilt will generally have their latest version for onboard found there to reinstall a fresh set. A bad connection in the jack however is not good since the jacks are usually seen inside a preformed plastic enclosure while a substitute from Rat Shack might work if needed.

One thing needed here would be the make and model number of the sysem for the quick look for updates. But this is one reason why I always run a separate card plus the improved sound quality of an expansion card with the onboard as more of a temporary alrternative if a card goes doa.


----------



## HippieGirl

I can't get Vista to check for updates because IE doesn't work.  I don't know why, but it won't connect.


----------



## PC eye

OUCH! So what is the make and model at least? That would be a help in looking over the support page for it.


----------



## HippieGirl

Desktop - Dell XPS 410  Vista Home Premium
              Intel Core (2) CPU 6600 @ 2.4 GHz 
              Vista Home Premium


----------



## PC eye

The support page for that model with everything available is seen at  http://support.dell.com/support/dow...mID=DIM_PNT_9200_XPS_410&hidos=WW1&hidlang=en

You might want to add that to your favorites rather then always gong through their selection of series, model, OS there. They still show the 6/19/2007 driver/software set for the Sigma Tel onboard with three for Creative above that when you open up the audio + plus sign. 

Since you know the speakers are working well and haven't wiggled the plug in the jack to see if there's a loose contact it could be just a driver problem where a reinstall would correct it before trying to replace the jack. All you can do is give that a try in case a driver was lost. 7mb is a little larger then what will fit on a floppy however. Save the link there until you get reconnected with the Dell again.


----------



## HippieGirl

Reinstall Vista? ugh!  Should I try to roll back and do a system restore?  Maybe I went somewhere Vista didn't like, or a new update wasn't compatible.  I always have problems when I update Vista.  Could that be possible?


----------



## HippieGirl

I have to go, will check back in the AM ...


----------



## PC eye

I didn't say reinstall Vista! I said the need to reinstall the software/drivers for the onboard sound to see if that corrects a possible glitch there. Otherwise you are looking at a bad mini jack on the board. Ouch! Those aren't easily replaced.

Your option then would be to see a separate sound card installed rather then replacing the board. But you would also hear better quality sound with a good card in! That stinks when you are used to the front audio ports hooked up for onboard. But you can also get speakers with a headphone jack and not worry about those along with better options for sound mixer, equalizer, and other things.


----------



## SirKenin

Vista doesn't need IE to check for updates.  You can do it from the control panel.

If the headphones work in the same jack that the speakers were working in, or vice versa, it's not the computer, it's the speakers.  The type of computer is immaterial.


----------



## HippieGirl

So sorry SirKenin, you misunderstood.  The speakers work on the other PC and my headphones work in the ports on the front of the PC.  I think they may be right about the ports in the back.

So do I replace the port?


----------



## PC eye

As I mentioned before you would likely have to bring it into a service center and not simply try it yourself if the jack has a broken contact. The idea behind first trying to remove and reinstall  fresh download is to see if there's a glitch with the sound mixer portion of the software by chance. 

If a reinstall fails a factory service center namely a Dell dealer with a tech would likely have to see the jack replaced. A place like Rat Shack carries all kinds of mini jacks for projects while only an experienced solderer/assembler could avoid burning traceways on the board since they likely work on boards for other types of devices and are familiar with the way boards have a type of seal coating on them.

A Dell dealer will see it fixed if the system is still under a warranty. While even the Audigy 4 Pro saw Vista drivers available at the Creative Support site the Xtreme Audio came down in price for a separate card you may want to consider.  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102007

If you simply try to go in and replace the mini jack yourself you could do more damage since others things are usually packed in close on that area of the board plus seeing the exact fit. That's one reason why I never use onboard here in case a card quits the onboard serves as a backup rather then seeing that quit and then needing to go for a separate card. You may need to anyways if the jack can't be replaced.


----------



## HippieGirl

You remember when I got the PC?  It was October, right?  Shouldn't Dell take care of this?    Do I call them?


----------



## PC eye

If you got an extended warranty at the time even if not I would give them a try to see if they will charge more then for shipping. They would likely charge for replacing the board at this point since everything on a board is all preassembled and not something you can simply see items replaced on at home.

It may turn out to be something simple like a cold solder point that simply let go rather then the jack itself being no good. That's a quick fix for even a local authorised dealer to look at. But your situation at the moment would suggest a local dealer rather then shipping the system out and .... if you follow me on that. 

That's a little something once you get to the other reply we can go into with more detail there. A local shop might still see a service charge however while being a lot faster at finding out what the problem actually is in a day or so. The preferred option I mentioned before about seeing a separate card go in now that Creative corrected the mess at their support site as your remember that one last year!  GGrrr...  !


----------



## SirKenin

HippieGirl said:


> So sorry SirKenin, you misunderstood. The speakers work on the other PC and my headphones work in the ports on the front of the PC. I think they may be right about the ports in the back.
> 
> So do I replace the port?


 
lol. Hun, the same controller operates both ports. The front panel uses a header on the board, the back goes direct. There are software settings with Realtek controllers to disable the rear outputs, etc. Start going through the Realtek settings and find out where your problem is. It could also very easily be a driver issue. Uninstall the driver and let Windows redetect the device sometimes works. Also, try resetting your BIOS to defaults. With the Dells, some have that option, some you have to have the caps lock, num lock and scroll lock enabled, then press <CTRL> <ALT> <F>. It will beep to let you know it was done right.

A "port" on the back is really only a socket with contacts in them. Unless the contacts have somehow gone bad which would be so insanely rare that it has a better chance of being struck by a meteorite.. There's nothing to go wrong with the "port" itself. It's somewhat possible that a part went bad on the board, but before you have that moron getting you to ship your computer all over creation, there are other things to check.

I would suggest going through your settings with a magnifying glass. I would also suggest forgetting that PC eye even exists.. His reputation is to mislead and cost people a fortune in time, aggravation and money. Just look at his post history.


----------



## PC eye

HippieGirl you'll have to remind me to remind you to enlighten bozo there on some facts at some point!  He's in his delusions again.


----------



## SirKenin




----------



## PC eye

You'll notice the limited capacity to even respond to that.


----------



## SirKenin




----------



## SirKenin

When all else fails..  When reason and logic fails to permeate the occasional obtuse cranium....


Laughter is the best medicine


----------



## PC eye

Saturday morning cartoons is more your speed there!  I'm sure you want to see more intelligent advice there HippieGirl rather then a trashed up thread.


----------



## SirKenin

lmao..  I was going to post another one..  Until I realized there was nothing funnier than some retard arguing with a bunch of funnies.


----------



## PC eye

Save it! You're not going to get anywhere here. The joke's on you!


----------



## SirKenin




----------



## HippieGirl

Well if you are going to argue, then you can at least do more helping and less arguing? 

I tried the speakers in the front and they do not work.  But they still work in my other PC.  Now what?  I also tried to get to BIOS with that little trick of yours, SirKenin.  But it wouldn't let me.  

PC eye - I won't ship my PC out to anyone.  Too costly, too long to wait, and I certainly DO NOT want anyone to peek in my HD when I'm not around.  I will take it someplace when I get moved from Purgatory to Heaven 

What do I try in the meantime?


----------



## SirKenin

Usually to get to the BIOS on a Dell it's F2.  Sometimes it's <CTRL> <ALT> <ENTER>


----------



## SirKenin

Speakers don't work but headphones do?  Then I would say that's settings.  Check the sound settings in the control panel.


----------



## PC eye

It sounds like the main reason the speakers won't work in the front is due to that being intended for audio input with a mic/line in jack and a headphone jack there. That's how most even custom cases seeing front jacks are setup. With onboard sound the speakers are always plugged into the rear default output jacks found on the board there.

Service charge or considering a separate expansion card? If no simple low solution works like reinstalling the sound drivers/software from Dell the next option would be going for a half way decent sound card. Certain Creative X-Fi models are seen on Dell models so you know the drivers for those can be found for the few models they use or going to Creative support directly when needed. 

The existing models out will see two separate cds one for XP and the other for Vista. Once you get into a good sound card you will then have options there for more then a two channel desktop pair of small speakers like having better quality for various media you play. Nothing sounds better then the EAX and now synthesized EAX using OpenAL in Vista.


----------



## SirKenin

Speakers will work in either front or rear jacks wingnut.


----------



## MosIncredible

SirKenin is right. A port being a headphone jack won't stop speakers from working in it. I used to connect my stereo to my keyboard (music) through the keyboard's headphone jack until I got the right cables.


----------



## PC eye

Talking out your left ear again. You first have to know what the jacks are intended for usually in the product information for the model system. 

Most cases custom or prebuilt just happen to see a headphone not speaker jack in the front of a case. Headphones don't plug into the rear jacks and speakers on front. ddaaaa....


----------



## StrangleHold

HippieGirl, you say the speakers will not work in either the front headphone or the rear speaker port but the headphones work plugged into the front port? Do the headphones work plugged into the rear speaker port? And the speakers work on another computer. If so it really sounds like a software settings has changed.

If you cant find anything in the settings just plug nothing but you speakers in the right port in the back. Go to device manager, down to your sound device, hit the drop down, find you main sound device, right click on it and click uninstall. Reboot your computer and let windows reinstall it, see if the speakers work. If not then go to Add and Remove and uninstall your sound drivers, reboot and install the drivers fresh.


----------



## PC eye

That was one of the first things already mentioned on this thread. To see if all it was is a driver/software issue the fresh install of the sound drivers/software from the Dell support site was suggested in order to see if this is a simple software or hardware problem. Someone else would rather make smearing noises however.


----------



## StrangleHold

I didnt see anything in my post that remotely sounded like I was talking to you.


----------



## PC eye

PC eye said:


> If the port is on the board itself for onboard sound it would be a task for the non experienced soldier to see that replaced. Radio Shack has all the mini jacks for projects seen there. The mini jack is a two channel 1/8" mini plug type.
> 
> Sometimes the software for sound can get goofed up as well. You can try right clicking on the Sigma Tel onboard sound item found in the sound, video, and game controllers section in the device manager to select the update driver option there to see if Windows will automatically locate the latest version to see if that corrects it.
> 
> The support site for the system if prebuilt will generally have their latest version for onboard found there to reinstall a fresh set. A bad connection in the jack however is not good since the jacks are usually seen inside a preformed plastic enclosure while a substitute from Rat Shack might work if needed.
> 
> One thing needed here would be the make and model number of the sysem for the quick look for updates. But this is one reason why I always run a separate card plus the improved sound quality of an expansion card with the onboard as more of a temporary alrternative if a card goes doa.


 


StrangleHold said:


> I didnt see anything in my post that remotely sounded like I was talking to you.


 
I didn't see anything in the original post that sounded like I was talking to you either.


----------



## StrangleHold

PC eye said:


> I didn't see anything in the original post that sounded like I was talking to you either.


 
I guess not since I haden't posted anything before your original post. You gotta be smarter and quicker than that.


----------



## PC eye

It was already there before you even came on the thread. Isn't that fast enough? You forgot to read through the thread first that's it!


----------



## StrangleHold

Listen PC eye I try my best not to read your post, theres so much nonsence between the (very few) things you get right its almost like having a slow aneurysm.

 The fact is, theres nowhere in her posts that she actually did it so it was worth telling her again. Nothing I said had anything to do with you.


----------



## HippieGirl

Love the pissing match boys, but I'm not that hot!  LOL

Anyway, I uninstalled the driver and rebooted.  It reinstalled itself upon reboot and now I have no sound at all, not even from the front headphone jack.  BTW, the headphones didn't work in the back ports although they did before.  I have always had them plugged in there.


----------



## StrangleHold

Go to your Device Manager, see if theres any yellow or red exclamation points, right click on it and hit update driver. If not just reinstall the drivers.


----------



## HippieGirl

There's a yellow exclamation point.


----------



## PC eye

Besides the update driver option it may take a full removal of the software portion as well to see a fresh install a second time in order to work. If you didn't see everythng off the first time or saw an incomplete install a fresh attempt will likely get everything going again.


----------



## StrangleHold

HippieGirl said:


> There's a yellow exclamation point.


 
Just right click on it and hit update driver and see if can find it.


----------



## HippieGirl

I thought the uninstall makes it go away completely.  How do you get it completely uninstalled?


----------



## PC eye

Often you have to go into the Programs+Features and look there for the software portion to see that removed unless you use a driver remover. The software for onboard is what effects the sound mixer part of things.

If you remove everything and maybe even download a fresh copy of the update you should all drivers go on along with the software part. That's in case the first download was incomplete. Or sometimes you simply have to retry a few times until Windows finally decides to install everything.


----------



## StrangleHold

HippieGirl said:


> I thought the uninstall makes it go away completely. How do you get it completely uninstalled?


 
No that just uninstalls the device not the drivers. When windows reboots it just hunts the driver down and reinstalls the device. If right clicking on it and using update driver doesnt work, if you have the drivers go into your Add and Remove and uninstall the sound drivers, reboot and install the drivers fresh.


----------



## HippieGirl

I had to reboot to install a botware proggie and my headphones cameback but not the speakers.

I'll let you know how the bot programs works, it's free


----------



## HippieGirl

It says my software is up to date.


----------



## PC eye

The self contained installer seen on the update should have been enough by itself. Take a look at any antivirus or firewall program you have there since those can interfere with updates at times.

If you are no longer seeing anything yellow marked you now have to look over the software portion for a mixer to see if anything is disabled. That would be things like mic, line in, auxillery, what u hear, etc. there.


----------



## HippieGirl

The only yellow flag I see is in Other Devices>Unknown Device.


----------



## PC eye

For that if the driver update saw drivers unpacked in a folder you would right click on that, choose the let me search my computer option to see what comes up on the next screen like Sigma Tel for the onboard. That will show if something is still missing for the onboard or any expansion device you added since buying the system new there.

If that turns out to be the Sigma Tel item you know that something still isn't going on fully when applying the update. The "botware proggie" you mentioned likely got in the way of seeing a full working install. oops!


----------



## SirKenin

Sigmatel HD...

Do you happen to have the Microsoft High Definition Audio driver installed? Check to make sure it's in there.. Something tells me you don't. I'll bet that's what the unknown device is.  And in case you still haven't, reset your BIOS..  F2 to get into it, <CTRL> <ALT> <F> to reset it if there's no F6 or F9 option to do so.

To check, look under System Devices for "High Definition Audio Controller"


----------



## The Gamer

Are you sure that you haven't installed any programs that could possibly prevent the sound card from functioning properly?
& did you try to do "a system restore"? 
Try out these two things & notify us..


----------



## StrangleHold

Have you installed these
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=3&fileid=209657


----------



## SirKenin

That second site is a leech site.  The driver is being leeched from Dell.  You should delete the link from your post so that they don't get the traffic for being thieves.


----------



## HippieGirl

Okay, now I'm confused.  Exactly what should I do?  Do you think a system restore might work?

I have that High Def Audio


----------



## SirKenin

A system restore might work, but reset the BIOS first.


----------



## PC eye

You are looking in the wrong section of the device manager there. Look in the sound, video, and game controller section for the Sigma Tel item that should be seen there. If there's a yellow mark on it then you know not all of the drivers went on as they should have.


----------



## SirKenin

Somebody can't brain today.. They must have the dumb... lol

You're looking in precisely the right section. We've already seen the Sigmatel entry and we know it's good.

We also know that HD audio devices include the MS HD audio driver....which is in that screenshot you just posted.

That's precisely why people do well to forget he exists. Their sanity and wallets will thank them. This picture is perfect for him:







lmao 

Anyways... with that out of the way.

First, right click on the Sigmatel entry and try rolling the driver back to a previous version.  If that fails:

1) Reset the BIOS
2) Uninstall those two drivers from the Device Manager, and when asked tell it to delete the software as well.
3) Reboot
4) Reinstall the Sigmatel driver from your Dell disks and see if it works.


----------



## PC eye

Yes reset the bios to see "Plug'nPlay=no", "OS2=no", floppy, cd rom, hard drive in that order for the boot order section, and the need for re-entering the time and date. With the onboard sound already enabled by default in the bios you need to reload factory default or clear the cmos?

If the audio chip on the board and jack as well as connections are still good the problem is software related where toying with the bios accomplishes "NOTHING"! 

The concept of trying a fresh download and installation of the update for the software as well as drivers for the onboard sound and looking in the device manager to start with is to see if all "software" drivers are going on as they should. The front jacks seeing sound there show that the audio chip on the board didn't simply go doa on you. 

With repeat attempts and seeing no sound from the rear jack on the board itself you llikely have a cold solder point or contact that let go on you. With a physical hardware problem no reset of the bios is even worth the waste of time there.


----------



## SirKenin

Loading BIOS defaults doesn't reset the time and date... And there's no need to clear the CMOS either.

If F6 doesn't load defaults, or F9, then you'll have to use that trick I told you earlier.


----------



## PC eye

The problem is either a connection, the audio jack, or one or more drivers didn't go on fully. How does loading bios defaults correct that? You're on a wld goose chase there.


----------



## HippieGirl

I won't be able to do anything until tomorrow.
I use the driver's disk, not the Vista disk.  Right?


----------



## PC eye

You can use the driver/software disk that comes along with the system or download a fresh update directly from the Dell support site to see if a few tries at reinstalling the software/drivers will get you anywhere if the audio jack and connections are still good but simply not active. If there was a software or driver glitch and not a bad solder point or something broke on you the sound should be able to restored.

This is one thing to try out before quickly assuning the worst of needing something repaired or replaced. If the speaker cable was pulled on too hard at some point and did some damage to the jack or a contact point saw a cold solder... ouch! Then you will have to decide on a repair cost or seeing an expansion card in for sound there.


----------



## SirKenin

Because when a Dell BIOS goes whack... It goes REALLY whack.  I've worked on enough of them and could offer plenty of stories.


----------



## PC eye

SirKenin said:


> could offer plenty of stories.


 
That's for sure!


----------



## HippieGirl

The only thing I can remember doing just before it stopped working was to vacuum out the case.  With 4 pets and hardwood floors, I do that fairly often (every two months or so).  I have since taken the tower and put it on the desk instead of the floor.  

Heaven has carpeting and will be easier on my PC - I hope.


----------



## PC eye

If a wire got pulled off of the board that would be for the front not back since the jacks are soldered directly onto the board itself. If you bumped the jack and a cold solder point let go... ut oh! Generally the small plastic tube on a can of air cleaner not any nozzle on a vacuum cleaner is what is used to get into tight places when inside a case.


----------



## HippieGirl

I did use a vacuum.  I vacuum 3 times a week at least, because I have FOUR very furry pets!  LOL  

I don't think I touched anything with the vacuum, I was careful like always.


----------



## PC eye

Inside a case is no place for something like that. The suction from a nozzle may have pulled or twisted the mini jack just enough to see a cold solder point come loose on you there. A can of air pushes air out at the board with less force.

One idea would be to look closely inside at the jack itself with a small magnifier and only lightly press a little on the jack itself to see you notice anything lift up at all. That will show if a lead is now loose if you see one lift up. You would need to remove the entire board to see if the solder let go being on the other side of the board.


----------



## MosIncredible

Can't believe PC eye, the PC expert, didn't mention that vacuums create static electricity and could've easily messed up some hardware.


----------



## Praetor

*Sir Kinen*
GROW UP. If you wanna behave like that, go to 4chan or play on WoW or something. But whatever you do, the belligerent attitude will stop. While I can understand your frustration, this is not the wild-west.


*PC Eye*
You have the right idea (originally) but you have it backwards. The reason there are "line out" and "headphone" jacks is because the headphone one is amp'd and the speaker one is not (because generally, speakers have their own power source). What this means is that if you plug speakers into the headphone jack, the signal is going to be double-amped (bad) and if you plugged headphones into the speaker jack you'd have very weak signal. For over a decade (and possibly, decade and a half), this hasnt really been an issue anymore. 

If SOME device, be it headphone, speaker etc works on a port... the port works. End of discussion.

PC Eye, you do realize you'd pick up a lot less flak from SK (-- and myself) if the majority of your posts didnt have a random-copy-paste feel to it right? While I can appreciate the _intent_ to help, there's been many times I've come across a thread to which you've replied where the response has not been... _useful_ (example, "I have a problem with <insert thing here>" ... your response "Oh the objects is a blah blah blah")... if you want a hard example, see that DirectX10 thread. I'm sure you can find it.



So yeah, both of you -- get your act together and quit your bickering.





> Love the pissing match boys, but I'm not that hot! LOL


Are you sure? 


(Lorand, where's you're witty comment now?)




===
HippieGirl, if you could answer the following question that would help tons (with an updated check if possible):

 The speakers are confirmed working (you've tested them on a different device)?
 The headphones are confirmed working (you've tested them on a different device)?
 Do the speakers work when plugged into the speaker jack at the back? (dont have the headphones connected while doing this)
 Do the speakers work when plugged into the convenient jack at the front? (dont have the headphones connected while doing this)
 Do the headphones work when connected to the front jack (dont have the speakers connected while doing this)
 Do the headphones work when connected at the back? (again, dont have the speakers connected while doing this)
 Is your playback device set the proper sound device? Lots of motherboards now come with multiple sound devices (even though theres only one sound controller). To check this, go to Control Panel, Select "Sound" and see which device is being used by default. *This* is the tab you should be looking at.
 Check for volume levels, muting etc both in software and hardware.
 When u are playing something in, say, windows media player, does the volume bar in the playback device (see picture) show? (it's the green bar I have under SPDIF interface)


----------



## HippieGirl

@ Praetor - You are definitely a magician.  You asked me to recheck everything again and I thought "ugh!  Got to crawl under that desk again!"  But I did and go figure, they work perfectly!  Thank you so much!

And thank you to SirKenin and PC eye for everything



Praetor said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> 
> (Lorand, where's you're witty comment now?)



Actually I am.  But at my age, it's called gorgeous ...


----------



## SirKenin

HippieGirl said:


> @ Praetor - You are definitely a magician. You asked me to recheck everything again and I thought "ugh! Got to crawl under that desk again!" But I did and go figure, they work perfectly! Thank you so much!
> 
> And thank you to SirKenin and PC eye for everything
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I am. But at my age, it's called gorgeous ...


 
I believe the only person you need thank is Stranglehold..  As PC eye was having you send it back to Dell and believing that your port "went bad".....and I assumed you'd already made sure it was plugged in properly..



StrangleHold said:


> If you cant find anything in the settings just plug nothing but you speakers in the right port in the back.


----------



## Buzz1927

SirKenin said:


> I believe the only person you need thank is Stranglehold..  As PC eye was having you send it back to Dell and believing that your port "went bad".....and I assumed you'd already made sure it was plugged in properly..


So you were wrong then?


----------



## SirKenin

If assuming someone made the simple effort of checking to see if it was plugged into the right place, after going to all the trouble to check the speakers everywhere and anywhere else, before coming in to allow her friend (I was informed he was a friend on my profile page) to showcase his "abilities".......Then yes, I was wrong.  I gave someone more credit than was due.


----------



## Buzz1927

Put it in pics, mate! 

This goes in here, and that goes in there....!


----------



## StrangleHold

The odd thing about this thread is that she said the speakers just quit working (first post)? I,ve just never had a speaker jump out of one port into another and quit working all by itself. It wasnt till post 72 that we learned that she unhooked it and used a vacuum to clean it out. It would have been helpfull if we were informed that she had moved the connections around to start with. Thats not exactly just quit working!


----------



## SirKenin

Hehehe.  I was going to keep my mouth shut, but I guess I can now say that I'm not the only one who found the entire circumstance odd... But it did give a certain unmentionable plenty of chance to toot his own horn, bash me and play the "holier than thou" hypocricy card in his blog.

lol.  I'm glad I'm not the only one that views the entire thing as "suspicious"...  And then I get bashed for posting my lolcats to try and make people laugh.  Oh well..  I guess I'll just use my blog to break the forum rules..  RIGHT PC EYE?


----------



## HippieGirl

Actually, they did "just stop working."  They are working now but only through the front ports.  I know now that the back port is bad and will need to be replaced.  And since none of you all can help me with that (I don't plan on doing it myself), the problem is solved.  It needs to be repaired, no reason to continue the thread.

I had no other intention than to find out what was going on with my speakers.  I never spoke badly about anyone, ever.  Don't think you can lump me in with all the other members who play games on CF, I won't play them.  I purposely told you he was a friend, I didn't hide it.  And I did it in hopes that all of you, including PC eye would stop the childish nonsense at least on one thread.

One more thing, I never unhooked the speakers till they stopped working.  I left everything plugged in when I lightly vacuumed the case out.  I never had problems doing that before so I didn't think to post that information up.


----------



## SirKenin

cool   Working on the front is better than not working at all   Incidentally, just so you know, when a Dell BIOS goes wonky, it can go REALLY wonky, such that things appear broken or missing.  I've run into it numerous times.  That would be the difference between experience and search engine hacking.

I've actually seen harddrives appear defective on Dells..  as in..  gone altogether.  Resetting the BIOS brought them back again.  Just a thought.  Because the chances of that plugin being bad are *almost* nil.


----------



## SirKenin

HippieGirl said:


> Actually, they did "just stop working." They are working now but only through the front ports. I know now that the back port is bad and will need to be replaced. And since none of you all can help me with that (I don't plan on doing it myself), the problem is solved. It needs to be repaired, no reason to continue the thread.
> 
> I had no other intention than to find out what was going on with my speakers. I never spoke badly about anyone, ever. Don't think you can lump me in with all the other members who play games on CF, I won't play them. I purposely told you he was a friend, I didn't hide it. And I did it in hopes that all of you, including PC eye would stop the childish nonsense at least on one thread.
> 
> One more thing, I never unhooked the speakers till they stopped working. I left everything plugged in when I lightly vacuumed the case out. I never had problems doing that before so I didn't think to post that information up.


 
What am I missing here?



			
				HippieGirl said:
			
		

> I tried the speakers in the front and they do not work. But they still work in my other PC. Now what?


 
lmao. After putting all the pieces together it sure looks like PC eye's last stab at trying to establish credibility.. Of course you two have quite the dialogue going on on his profile, with it absolutely chock full of digs from him related to this thread.

"Stop the childish nonsense, at least in one thread".

Really. By embarking on an ongoing dialogue/bashfest with him in his profile? Is that your idea of stopping the nonsense? I suppose that was just an unrelated coincidence.

Or maybe.. Just maybe.. "Look everyone, PC eye was right about ports, even though I was "careful like always" and even though it's IMPOSSIBLE for a port to go bad and that there's no such thing as a cold solder joint on a rear panel audio header. For a cold solder joint on an almost brand new computer to be a problem, it would have been a problem from the very beginning. It would have been immediately apparent because wiggling it would cause it to cut in and out. There would have to be substantial force on it because any of us that actually knows the difference between a computer and a beer fridge (which rules PC eye out) knows that those things are practically welded on there, the pins are as big around as your spliffs and it would practically take a jack hammer to dislodge one.

It would take a substantial amount of abuse to break the jack itself even. It wouldn't just one day magically stop working.

But ok. PC eye was right about a cold solder joint.

What the hell do you take us for? Just because your "friend" is a fool doesn't mean we are.

Give it up. Back away from the pot. Forget the childish games that you profess you won't get dragged into. You can't kid a kidder and you can't fool a fool. I've been around the block more than once... and I can smell a lump of feces a mile away.

"ports" don't go bad. And unless the nozzle got near enough to the sound chip, and based on both you and PC eye's dialogues, you wouldn't have the first clue where the codec chip was, it would never cause a problem. Simply because you wouldn't get the hose back there on that PC close enough for the electrostatic discharge around the nozzle to affect the chip. The hose would practically have to touch the chip.

And then guess what? If you fried the chip do you know what would happen? Anyone? Anyone?

The front panel wouldn't work either!!!!!

Would you like a picture? Or are you starting to get that you're smoke and mirrors aren't going to work? That despite you professing no desire to play games and get lumped in with idiots like PC eye that do.... YOU ARE!!!!

I realize now that we're all being played for fools. Suddenly this thread, the story changing a dozen times, the impossible suddenly becoming possible, the blatant reality that you didn't follow ANYONE's suggestions, that the story you made up was either crap or you're smoking the same crud PC eye is, and that PC eye is using this in his profile to take potshots at me... and that suddenly what didn't work before magically works now that Praetor mentioned it.. and that afterwards you SUPPOSEDLY want all the arguing to stop (I question, seriously question, whether Praetor's suggestions actually made it start working in the front. I'll bet $50 it didn't)

Not playing games....really. 

Nice try, PC eye. You're still a know-nothing old drunk. The ploy didn't work. If this is the best you've got, along with your hypocritical BS in your profile, your best won't do. While you gather up your buddies and start slamming from your own little cess pool of cyber vomit, I have money to make and a legitimate business to run. It's all mind over matter. I don't mind and you don't bloody matter.

Why is it that some of us give our best to help people and this is what we get in return? Why don't people's expectations at least match their own performance records? If you're going to slam someone else's candle, it probably wouldn't be a bad idea if your's was at least goddamn lit.

And with that I'm out. I'm done.  Enough of this stupidity. If I'm going to get jerked around by fools, I at least expect a kiss and a tip.


----------



## HippieGirl

I did not see that every time I unplugged the speakers a box popped up telling me so, so the speakers wouldn't turn on because I hadn't "OK"ed the box.  But that's what I get for having my 12 year old help when he'd rather be elsewhere.

You came and posted in my thread, no one asked you to.  I didn't say that any of your suggestions were bad.  I tried them!  I did have a problem getting to BIOS but that's not your fault.  I placed no blame on anyone.  And I had so many people telling me to do so many different things, it got confusing.  Not everyone knows what they are doing with a computer.

I did not bash you or anyone else in my messages.  Only thing I said was that he and I shouldn't let you know that we were friends.  But obviously after thinking it over, I decided it was only fair that you did know.  So I sent you a visitor message, telling you we were friends and that I didn't have anything against you.  IMHO you replied very nicely, considering the history between the two of you.



> #
> SirKenin
> That's fine. Nothing wrong with being friends with him. Just don't listen to anything he says about computers. He can lip off all he wants, but he's proven repeatedly that he doesn't know what he's talking about. He's got a couple of people here fooled, but.. meh. Misery loves company as they say.
> 
> Personally I could care less where you take your advice from. When he's cost you enough, you'll hopefully exercise enough common sense to say "I like you, but you don't know anything about computers" and leave it at that. I find it disturbing that he claims to be in business. a) Any idiot can claim to be a tech.. and b) the people being ripped off by him are who I feel sorry for.
> 
> Blah. All's well that ends well. Hopefully he will disappear for good next time.
> 
> * Report
> 
> #
> HippieGirl
> 05-20-2008 10:46 PM
> HippieGirl
> Just wanted to let you know that I am friends with PC eye but when it comes to advice I am open-minded. So I hope I didn't offend you with any of my comments. I was just trying to lighten things up.
> 
> And I do appreciate your help ...



I wasn't playing games.  I tried to explain in my post where I was coming from but you chose to read it differently.  That's fine, I tried.  Won't try anymore.  I have disabled the visitor message thing.  I won't be a part of a forum with so much animosity and distrust among it's members.


----------



## StrangleHold

05-19-2008 08:57 PM
HippieGirl 

And I was very polite too, wasn't I? Can't let him know we are friends. That would definitely spoil the fun!!!


----------



## SirKenin

Did someone just get pwned?

Just for everyone's amusement.. My network cards (nVIDIA) stopped working on my Striker Extreme the other day. They were detected, but wouldn't communicate whatsoever. Wireless worked, however.

Know what the solution was? You guessed it. Reset the BIOS by the jumper and reboot... Guess what? The onboard NICs started working again. This was just five minutes ago that I finally got around to fixing it.

So.. Ummm. To the PC eye/HippieGirl show.. Nice try..but..umm.. You got served HARDCORE. 

See y'all. That's it for me. Just thought I would share to the PC eye ship of fools a real life story...and that PC eye really is an old fool that is not only a hypocrite, but he doesn't know what he's doing around computers either.


----------



## HippieGirl

SirKenin - It's all about you, isn't it?  Every thread, every post.  You are so self-centered.  Well if you want to be in the middle of everyone's circle, fine.  But the CF members should know your alter ego ... yuck!  What a sick loser!

http://www.campuskiss.com/members/SirKenin/
http://www.collarme.com/details.asp?px=SirKenin&bhcp=1


----------



## Praetor

This thread is over. Good night.


----------

